# plat praten (Engels/Italiaans)



## Lopes

Hallo, 
Ik heb voor een presentatie het woord 'plat' nodig in het Italiaans, en dan bedoel ik 'plat praten'. Zelf kan ik alleen omscrhijvingen ervan bedenken in het Italiaans (accento del livello popolare etcetera) maar niet èèn woord dat hetzelfde uitdrukt. 
Mocht iemand de Engelse vertaling ervan weten dan vraag ik het in het Engelse/Italiaanse forum. 
Bedankt!


----------



## Joannes

Dag Lopes,

Ja, dat bestaat dus niet in het Engels he, allez toch niet in al zijn betekenissen. Ik sprrek geen Italiaans, maar ook in het Frans en het Spaans zijn er niet echt complete equivalenten. Het hangt er dus van af wat je werkelijk bedoelt, vrees ik: 'zwaar accent', 'vulgair taalgebruik',... Ik vrees dat een woord als *plat *met al z'n connotaties niet als dusdanig bestaat in veel talen. (En we mogen ons gerust afvragen of dat niet net góed is.. - maar da's off topic.)


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Ja, dat bestaat dus niet in het Engels he,


Ja, als ik daar zeker van was, dan zou ik het hier dus niet meer vragen, _he_.



Joannes said:


> Ik vrees dat een woord als *plat *met al z'n connotaties niet als dusdanig bestaat in veel talen.



Ik vrees hetzelfde, ik hoopte alleen dat er misschien héél toevallig iemand was die me tóch zou kunnen helpen


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik heb volgende suggesties doorgekregen:
- 'in dialetto' als het over dialectisch taalgebruik gaat
- 'scurrile' als het over platvloers taalgebruik gaat.

Van Dale Nederlands Engels geeft o.a. volgende vertalingen:
broad (dialectisch), crude (laag bij de gronds), coarse (vulgair).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanne78

hoi!

Ik sta ervan te kijken dat jullie met "_plat praten_" vulgair/platvoers taalgebruik bedoelen.

"_Plat praten_" betekent volgens mij alleen maar dat iemand een regionaal dialect spreekt, of Nederlands met een zwaar regionaal accent. Misschien dat voor de mensen uit de Randstad iemand die met een Gronings, Drents, etc. accent spreekt, wordt gezien als een vulgair/platvoers persoon??? 

De Engelse vertaling van "_Hij spreekt plat_". zou m.i. moeten zijn "_He has a broad accent_."


----------



## Joannes

sanne78 said:


> Ik sta ervan te kijken dat jullie met "_plat praten_" vulgair/platvoers taalgebruik bedoelen.


Waar staat dat? Ik bedoel niets maar ik weet dat dat een mogelijke betekenis kan zijn. Persoonlijk gebruik ik *plat* ook alleen maar in de zin van 'zwaar accent' maar ik vermijd die want ik vind het nogal een gekleurde term, ongetwijfeld mede door de andere betekenis, 'vulgair'. Als in Antwerpen van iemand wordt gezegd dat het _ne platte_ is dan kan dat zowel betekenen dat die erg dialectisch spreekt, als dat wat hij vertelt geheel en al obsceniteiten zijn. Of, inderdaad, beide. Wanneer iemand van *platte humor* spreekt, echter, gaat dat niet over humor die zwaar dialectisch wordt uitgesproken... (al is dat wel aan te raden natuurlijk, dat klinkt altijd wat sappiger )


----------



## sanne78

Joannes said:


> Waar staat dat? Ik bedoel niets maar ik weet dat dat een mogelijke betekenis kan zijn. Persoonlijk gebruik ik *plat* ook alleen maar in de zin van 'zwaar accent' maar ik vermijd die want ik vind het nogal een gekleurde term, ongetwijfeld mede door de andere betekenis, 'vulgair'. Als in Antwerpen van iemand wordt gezegd dat het _ne platte_ is dan kan dat zowel betekenen dat die erg dialectisch spreekt, als dat wat hij vertelt geheel en al obsceniteiten zijn. Of, inderdaad, beide.


 
Ik had moeten schrijven "_Ik sta ervan te kijken dat jullie met "plat praten" *ook* vulgair/platvoers taalgebruik bedoelen.__"_

Maar hoe dan ook, ik ken *die *betekenis van "plat praten" niet...


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


sanne78 said:


> Ik sta ervan te kijken dat jullie met "_plat praten_" vulgair/platvoers taalgebruik bedoelen.


Niet schieten op de pianist .
De lexicografen van Van Dale geven zowel "dialectisch" als "vulgair" (Hedendaags Nederlands en de "Dikke" Van Dale, 1999).

In mijn (Engels) antwoord heb ik mij gebaseerd op Van Dale. Toch niet de minste... 
Ik weet niet waar mijn collega (daarbij ook nog een professionele vertaler) zijn mosterd gehaald heeft, maar zijn Nederlands-Italiaans woordenboek denkt er blijkbaar ook zo over.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanne78

Frank06 said:


> Niet schieten op de pianist.


 


Ik zou nooit op een pianist schieten (speel zelf piano)... 

... en ik twijfel geen moment aan jullie bekwaamheid, maar (ik heb mijn woordenboek er ook bij gepakt ) volgens de dikke VAN DALE (1984):

*plat* (zelfst. nw) = streektaal, dialect

Wel vind ik: *plat* (bijv. nw) = laag bij de gronds, triviaal, niet beschaafd
als in: platte uitdrukkingen.

Maar: dit woordenboek is inderdaad al enkele jaren oud, en ik ben ook al 20 jaar uit Nederland weg, dus misschien is de betekenis van *plat *verandert in de afgelopen jaren...? Jouw Van Dale (Hedendaags Nederlands) is waarschijnlijk meer bij de tijd.


----------



## langzot

In de VS kennen wij zulke dialecten niet. Bijgevolg is er ook geen uitdrukking voor. Dialect praten houdt meer in dan allen uitspraak, dus "having a broad accent," wat ik zelf nog nooit heb gehoord, is niet gelijk aan "plat praten" (wat ik trouwens heel graag doe). De meeste Amerikanen, die in het algemeen niet de beste taalstudenten zijn, hebben geen besef van dialecten zoals ze in België bestaan. Dus zelfs "speaking dialect" zal door velen ook niet echt begrepen worden.


----------



## GuKun

To speak with a heavy brogue.


----------



## Deleted721968

"Plat" is een begrip dat typisch Nederlands/Duits is en dus is het niet eenvoudig om in een ander taal te vertalen (zolang "plat praten" geen "dialect" is).

In het Italiaans zou ik  "Cadenza dialettale" gebruiken. In het Engels is het wat moeilijker, want echte dialecten bestaan niet. Ik zou "to speak with a strong regional accent" zeggen.



GuKun said:


> To speak with a heavy brogue.


At least in UK, this may sound like a derogatory term for an Irish/Scottish accent.


----------

